# Je fais une enquête sur l'influence des forums Apple



## racerboy (26 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à toutes et tous je suis nouveau ici et je demande déjà de l'aide !!! Quel début ^^

je m'appelle arnaud j'ai 23 ans et j'habite dans le sud de la france !
Depuis presque 1 ans et demi dans le cadre de mon mémoire de 5éme année d'école de commerce j'étudie la marque Apple, les concepts théoriques autour de la marque, de la fidélité et surtout l'influence qu'elle peut avoir sur des personnes dans des contextes d'achat ! J'en suis presque à bout il ne me manque plus que l'enquête terrain et le benchmark !

Je vous propose donc pour m'aider à me faire une idée de l'influence que peuvent avoir des sites communautaires comme le votre sur le comportement d'achat d'un individu banal (un invité) sur son choix final de produit. Mon but est aussi d'établir plusieurs types de profil afin de mieux cibler les personnes influencée ou non.

Je vous remercie d'avance et vous posterais le liens de mes résultats vers Septembre ! 

LIEN PAR ICI == > https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dEQ3ZmVveHFGdlI3S2JXUDM4aVA5WGc6MQ


PS : surtout n'hésitez pas à me donner vos remarques et améliorations


Cordialement,

Arnaud


----------



## ergu (26 Juillet 2012)

Y a-t-il encore des étudiants en école de commerce à ne pas avoir choisi Apple comme sujet d'études au moins une fois dans leur cursus ?


----------



## Penetrator (26 Juillet 2012)

comment un forum peut influencer quelqu'un pour un achat 
vivement la greffe de cerveaux


----------



## patlek (26 Juillet 2012)

Penetrator a dit:


> comment un forum peut influencer quelqu'un pour un achat



Méfie toi, ... il y a une rubrique pour:

http://forums.macg.co/switch-et-conseils-dachats/

Mais sur la somme des ventes, çà doit etre marginal.


Par contre, c' est vrai que l' on se di-t que Apple doit etre la grande star des mémoires theses, etc... des écoles de commerce.
çà doit pas etre trop original comme sujet.

Un truc sur PSA, çà aurait eut de la gueule.


----------



## Romuald (26 Juillet 2012)

Mais pourquoi y'a jamais les bonnes réponses ?
Genre 'j'achète ce produit apple parce qu'il me convient, c'est tout', 'je rachèterai un produit apple quand l'actuel me lachera et que je ne trouverai pas mieux ailleurs'.

Donc brol.


----------



## gKatarn (26 Juillet 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Y a-t-il encore des étudiants en école de commerce à ne pas avoir choisi Apple comme sujet d'études au moins une fois dans leur cursus ?



J'en connais au moins une


----------



## daffyb (26 Juillet 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Mais pourquoi y'a jamais les bonnes réponses ?
> Genre 'j'achète ce produit apple parce qu'il me convient, c'est tout', 'je rachèterai un produit apple quand l'actuel me lachera et que je ne trouverai pas mieux ailleurs'.
> 
> Donc brol.



Pareil, j'ai pas répondu parce qu'il n'y a pas de choix correct à la question 3


----------



## Breizh44 (26 Juillet 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Mais pourquoi y'a jamais les bonnes réponses ?
> Genre 'j'achète ce produit apple parce qu'il me convient, c'est tout', 'je rachèterai un produit apple quand l'actuel me lachera et que je ne trouverai pas mieux ailleurs'.
> 
> Donc brol.



Ou: comment envoyer péter l'auteur du fil.com


----------



## Nouvoul (26 Juillet 2012)

racerboy a dit:


> Bonjour à toutes et tous,
> Je suis nouveau ici et je demande déjà de l'aide !!! Quel début ^^
> 
> Je m'appelle Arnaud, j'ai 23 ans et j'habite dans le sud de la France ! Yesss
> ...



Cinquième année en école de commerce, et ça ne sait même pas écrire sans fautes de syntaxe, d'orthographe, il serait intéressant de connaître le nom de l'école pour ne pas y envoyer nos enfants 
Syndrome Titeuf ?


----------



## ergu (27 Juillet 2012)

"Ecole de commerce" - on frise l'oxymore, non ?
Hé, hé, hé.


----------



## gKatarn (27 Juillet 2012)

Hein, qui est frisé ? :ane:


----------



## ergu (27 Juillet 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> Hein, qui est frisé ?



Bah... Les salades...
... qu'on raconte en école de commerce !


----------



## Powerdom (27 Juillet 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Bah... Les salades...
> ... qu'on raconte en école de commerce !




Ben faut bien apprendre non ? :rateau:


----------



## r e m y (27 Juillet 2012)

De ma longue expérience, je peux dire que generalement celui qui s'est pris une envie subite d'acheter Apple et vient poser des questions sur ces forums, repart vite s'acheter du Dell ou autre Samsung quand il a vu dans quel état on tombe après quelques années (voire décennies) d'usage des machines pommées.


----------



## Powerdom (27 Juillet 2012)

Qu'accordez vous comme importance a un commentaire ou avis laissé par modérateur de site communautaire ? * Une seule réponse 

 De l'importance
 De la méfiance
 De la confiance
 Du déni



   Qu'accordez vous comme importance a un avis laissé par un membre normal de site communautaire ? *  

 De l'importance
 De la méfiance
 De la confiance
 Du déni




Manque Aucune


----------



## ergu (27 Juillet 2012)

racerboy a dit:


> PS : surtout n'hésitez pas à me donner vos remarques et améliorations



Il faut revoir tes questions.
Par exemple, tu demande "quelle importance accordez-vous..." - c'est une question sur l'importance accordée à quelque chose - les réponse doivent donc étalonner des degrés divers d'importance, genre "beaucoup", "peu" "aucune".

Pas "méfiance" "confiance" ou "déni" - ce ne sont pas des mesures du degré d'importance et, donc, pas des réponses à la question.

Du coup, ne reste comme réponse en rapport avec la question que "de l'importance" et là...
Bah c'est juste une réponse inutile qui reprend la question sans y apporter de réponse.

Fais un petit jeu amusant, remplace "importance" par "quantité de tomate", ton sondage devient :

Quelle quantité de tomate voulez-vous ?


Des courgettes
Des oignons
Des aubergine
Une quantité de tomates.

Sinon, revoit un peu l'orthographe et la grammaire, surtout les accents qui sont presque tous absents.


----------



## da capo (27 Juillet 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Il faut revoir tes questions.
> Par exemple, tu demande "quelle importance accordez-vous..." - c'est une question sur l'importance accordée à quelque chose - les réponse doivent donc étalonner des degrés divers d'importance, genre "beaucoup", "peu" "aucune".
> 
> Pas "méfiance" "confiance" ou "déni" - ce ne sont pas des mesures du degré d'importance et, donc, pas des réponses à la question.
> ...



Tu es gentil ergu.
Tes vacances se passent bien ?

Non, franchement : ce questionnaire est le pire qu'il m'a été donné à voir !

*Tout est naze.

5ème année d'école de commerce : mon cul !*


----------



## r e m y (27 Juillet 2012)

Bon je suis allé jeter un oeil à ce questionnaire....

Depuis quand utilisez vous ce(s) produit(s) ? * Une seule réponse 

 Plus de 10 ans (Premier Imac)
J'adore... encore un qui croit que l'informatique personnelle est apparue avec l'iMac



et là c'est du grand art...

Quelle est votre attitude par rapport à la marque Apple ? * Plusieurs réponses possibles ( 2 max ) 

 Garder le carton d'emballage d'origine
 
je comprends mieux que mes gamins aient demandé un MacBook quand ils ont eu le Bac. Tout petits déjà, ce qui les amusait le plus à Noël c'était les cartons d'emballage!


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juillet 2012)

"Qu'accordez vous comme importance a un avis laissé par un membre normal de site communautaire ? *"

Définir "membre normal" SVP .


----------



## Breizh44 (27 Juillet 2012)

Tout ceux qui ne sont pas modos, admin ou invités et semble, d'apres le qualificatif (cas clinique, accro à macG, membre confirmé), être un tant soit peu un habitué du forum


----------



## Penetrator (27 Juillet 2012)

vu mes capacités je ne suis pas un membre normal et en plus mon membre n'est pas normal du tout


----------



## Breizh44 (27 Juillet 2012)

Penetrator a dit:


> vu mes capacités je ne suis pas un membre normal et en plus _*mon membre n'est pas normal du tout *_



Voilà une phrase qui s'accorde avec le pseudo de son auteur  
(sauf erreur mais alors là il faut expliquer).


----------



## Penetrator (27 Juillet 2012)

bien sur certains faquins osent dire j'ose pénétrer à tords et cela je le  réfute totalement.
Quand j'y suis , c'est qu'on m'a invité


----------



## Breizh44 (27 Juillet 2012)

Donc tu n'a pas le choix dans la date? 
A moins que tu ne soit un adepte du décalage de sons 

(est tu contrepéteur?).


----------



## Penetrator (27 Juillet 2012)

normalement je confonds moi par les r et les t , et normalement je suis dedans


----------



## patlek (27 Juillet 2012)

Le membre normal, il est pas comme nous: nous ont est normaux


----------



## racerboy (29 Juillet 2012)

C'est bon avez fini de rabaisser et critiquer et démotiver ?

Et comme ce post ne rien à rien car il n'est vraiment pas constructif du tout, est ce que un modérateur peut le supprimer svp,

Merci,

et surtout vive les forums mac et leurs membres tout à fait parfait


----------



## Romuald (29 Juillet 2012)

racerboy a dit:


> PS : surtout n'hésitez pas à me donner vos remarques et améliorations





racerboy a dit:


> C'est bon avez fini de rabaisser et critiquer et démotiver ?


Faudrait savoir ce que tu veux. Si tu prenais la peine de lire ce qui est épinglé en tête du forum 'la terrasse', tu comprendrais mieux la causticité de certains propos. Un des posts suggère d'ailleurs de déplacer le fil dans 'réagissez', où il aurait plus sa place.

Et dans le tas de réponses données, une fois élagués les habituels renvois au 22 propres aux réponses données à ce genre de fil dans cet endroit (et encore, tu n'as pas eu droit au raout de la grande époque), et une fois que tu auras pris la peine de lire un peu entre les lignes les commentaires soit-disant non constructifs sur la qualité des réponses proposées, tu verras que tout n'est pas à jeter. 
Mais pour ça il faut faire un petit effort d'analyse et ne pas tout prendre au premier degré-ras du bitume .


----------



## racerboy (29 Juillet 2012)

da capo a dit:


> Tu es gentil ergu.
> Tes vacances se passent bien ?
> 
> Non, franchement : ce questionnaire est le pire qu'il m'a été donné à voir !
> ...





Romuald a dit:


> Faudrait savoir ce que tu veux. Si tu prenais la peine de lire ce qui est épinglé en tête du forum 'la terrasse', tu comprendrais mieux la causticité de certains propos. Un des posts suggère d'ailleurs de déplacer le fil dans 'réagissez', où il aurait plus sa place.
> 
> Et dans le tas de réponses données, une fois élagués les habituels renvois au 22 propres aux réponses données à ce genre de fil dans cet endroit (et encore, tu n'as pas eu droit au raout de la grande époque), et une fois que tu auras pris la peine de lire un peu entre les lignes les commentaires soit-disant non constructifs sur la qualité des réponses proposées, tu verras que tout n'est pas à jeter.
> Mais pour ça il faut faire un petit effort d'analyse et ne pas tout prendre au premier degré-ras du bitume .



Je différencie quand même des remarques et améliorations à ce genre de réponse...

De plus j'ai pris bonne note de pas mal des commentaires pour mon questionnaire et je remercie les personnes qui les ont formulés.

En tout cas les polémiques et autres discussions interposées par message ne m'intéressent pas donc je ne répondrais plus à ce post. 

Pour moi il est terminé et si quelqu'un pouvais le supprimer


----------



## Penetrator (30 Juillet 2012)

Non il ne sera pas supprimé , on va continuer à le faire vivre ou pas ...


----------



## rizoto (1 Août 2012)

Même les noobs de combats, c'est plus ce que c&#8217;était!
4 posts et puis fini...


----------



## r e m y (1 Août 2012)

rizoto a dit:


> Même les noobs de combats, c'est plus ce que c&#8217;était!
> 4 posts et puis fini...


 
ben oui... on est dans la culture de l'instantanéïté, une connerie chasse l'autre à une vitesse de plus en plus grande!  (et en 140 caractères maxi svp...)


----------



## Melounette (2 Août 2012)

Moi je comprends pas son questionnaire. T'as l'impression que certaines réponses n'appartiennent pas aux questions posées.
Par exemple :
"Pour vous lors d'un achat high tech qu'est ce qui est important à part le marketing, design et autres aspects visuels ? 
-rien du temps qu'il me plait etc...
-bla bla bla
-un appareil photo
-bla bla"
C'est quoi un achat "hig-tech" ? C'est le contraire de : aller chez le marchand et payer par chèque ? Ca n'est pas plutôt un "produit high tech" ?

Ca veut dire quoi "du temps" ? C'est pas plutôt "rien tant qu'il me plait" ? (à moins que ça soit une expression suisse ou belge que je ne connais pas...)

Et pourquoi appareil photo ?
Ca me fait penser à une blague entendue : quelle est la différence entre pigeons ? Réponse : Aucune parce que lavabo. gné.:rateau:

Par contre je viens de me rendre compte que j'étais à 2 doigts de passer dans la tranche d'âge vieux.:afraid:

Bref, je trouve ça facile de poser son truc et de ne même pas rester pour entendre les critiques constructives. Si on ne veut pas apprendre, on ne va pas à l'école, et pis c'est tout.


----------



## ergu (2 Août 2012)

Moi, j'ai : Quelle est la différence entre une poule ?
Aucune, les deux pattes sont pareilles, surtout la gauche.





Je trouve ça très drôle.


----------



## gKatarn (2 Août 2012)

Ah. C'est pas la droite ? On m'aurait raconté une autre blague


----------



## r e m y (2 Août 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ah. C'est pas la droite ? On m'aurait raconté une autre blague


 

Non non... à droite, les 2 pattes étaient plus petites, d'où les talonnettes! :rose:


----------



## Penetrator (2 Août 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Non non... à droite, les 2 pattes étaient plus petites, d'où les talonnettes! :rose:


on parle de poules pas de grues il faut suivre un peu


----------



## macinside (2 Août 2012)

Sinon personne ne fait une enquête sur les poneys ?


----------



## r e m y (2 Août 2012)

macinside a dit:


> Sinon personne ne fait une enquête sur les poneys ?


 

Alerte! un usurpateur utilise le pseudo de Mackie! :modo: 

(Heureusement il est pas bien malin et je l'ai débusqué instantanement: 
il poste des messages sans la moindre faute d'orthographe :rose: 
Pour passer inaperçu c'est pas top!)


----------



## melaure (2 Août 2012)

Après avoir lu tout ça je comprend mieux quel profil est recruté pour faire les grandes enquêtes qu'on reçoit dans nos mails (comme l'ifop, sofres, etc ...), et pourquoi on nous soumet 25 fois la même question avec des réponses souvent sans rapport ou des choix illogiques voir idiots.

Ce sont des Bac +5 à la rue à qui on donne quand même leur diplôme mais sous condition de travailler dans une de ces boites ...

 :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Août 2012)

EGC n'est pas HEC. Il ne faut pas tout mélanger


----------



## Penetrator (2 Août 2012)

ah oui ce genre de jeunes diplômés qui te donnent des journaux gratuits ?


----------



## flotow (2 Août 2012)

rizoto a dit:


> Même les noobs de combats, c'est plus ce que cétait!
> 4 posts et puis fini...



4 posts pour lui aussi ! 
http://forums.macg.co/switch-et-con...incre-mes-parents-1167632-2.html#post12137432

:afraid:

Le moi d'Août sera-t-il maudit ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h37 ----------




melaure a dit:


> et pourquoi on nous soumet 25 fois la même question avec des réponses souvent sans rapport ou des choix illogiques voir idiots.



Après avoir posté sur les forums, tu manges plutôt carottes ou pommes de terre ?


----------



## Melounette (2 Août 2012)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> EGC n'est pas HEC. Il ne faut pas tout mélanger


Parce qu'à HEC ils ne font jamais d'étude sur l'influence de la pomme ? Et on ne leur bourre pas la crâne avec "Vous êtes les meilleurs des meilleurs des meilleurs....." ? 



Tucpasquic a dit:


> Après avoir posté sur les forums, tu manges plutôt carottes ou pommes de terre ?


Sushis !
C'est vrai en plus, j'ai réellement apprécié les sushis en venant ici. Je sais que quelqu'un d'ici m'avait emmenée dans un restaurant sushi haut de gamme, et c'était vraiment bon. Mais qui ?


----------



## tatouille (2 Août 2012)

ceux qui ont choisi apple depuis le début sont seulement des gens plus intelligent que la moyenne qui apprécient l'esthetique l'ergonomie et ne sont pas radin et un peu plus patient en effet tous les macs users ne sont pas riche mais sont prets a économiser un peu plus longtemps  pour s'offrir quelque chose qu'ils leur plaient et rencontre leur gout, si apres 5 ans tu n'as pas compris ca tu devrais plutot t'orienter vers le jardinage ou un job chez macdo.

ca me fait marrer ces gens qui étudient le business et qui finissent SMICARD ou pire ont un compte épargne.


----------



## Powerdom (2 Août 2012)

Vous êtes que des méchants au bar. 

Comment il va faire son boulot maintenant


----------



## Nouvoul (2 Août 2012)

C'est vrai que vous êtes méchants, pour preuve certain mal luné a crû bon de verrouiller le fil "Aphorismes et pensées courtes", serait-ce de l'humour lyonnais ?
(Je vais me faire taper sur les doigts  )
Pour me faire absoudre, je propose un sondage "Quel est votre objectif idéal: un 18mm, un 35, un 50, un 85, un 135, un 250, un 400, un zoom 10-24, un 18-50, un 50-680, un 28-270, un standard, un trans-standard, un objectif-lune, un zeiss authentique, un zeiss made in Japan, Beatles ou Rolling Stones, etc ou etc ?"


----------



## flotow (3 Août 2012)

Nouvoul a dit:


> C'est vrai que vous êtes méchants, pour preuve certain mal luné a crû bon de verrouiller le fil "Aphorismes et pensées courtes", serait-ce de l'humour lyonnais ?
> (Je vais me faire taper sur les doigts  )
> Pour me faire absoudre, je propose un sondage "Quel est votre objectif idéal: un 18mm, un 35, un 50, un 85, un 135, un 250, un 400, un zoom 10-24, un 18-50, un 50-680, un 28-270, un standard, un trans-standard, un objectif-lune, un zeiss authentique, un zeiss made in Japan, Beatles ou Rolling Stones, etc ou etc ?"


Beatles in Japan


----------



## Penetrator (3 Août 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Vous êtes que des méchants au bar.
> 
> Comment il va faire son boulot maintenant


Boulot il a qu'à inventer les réponses c'est bien ce qui se passe pour les sondages car on a aucun moyen de contrôler le déroulement du sondage
j'en ai sur 1254.25 42% pensent que le rouge est vert :sleep:


----------



## Powerdom (3 Août 2012)

nouvoul a dit:


> pour me faire absoudre, je propose un sondage "quel est votre objectif idéal:




85 60 90


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Août 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> 85 60 90



... à forte poitrine


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> 85 60 90



c'est pas mieux en 90-60-90 :hein:


----------



## Penetrator (4 Août 2012)

85 60 90 roo grosses fesses


----------



## Breizh44 (8 Août 2012)

Melounette a dit:


> Ca me fait penser à une blague entendue : quelle est la différence entre pigeons ? Réponse : Aucune parce que lavabo.



Tu me fait penser à Coluche dans "qui perd perd":
Quelle est la différence entre un pigeon?
Quel âge avait Rimbaud?


----------

